# A remarkable new composer - Raminta Šerkšnytė



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

For the first time I listened to her today in the classical radio station, Chicago. Wow....just wow. The whole piece is not on you tube, but this is a small part:

http://www.mxl.lt/en/classical/cont... music from Lithuania - Mountains in the Mist

And here is a link to her webpage:
http://www.last.fm/music/Raminta+Šerkšnytė


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, she's a pretty nice person. And talented, too.

Lithuania's a real treasure generally, I've found. Good to know that an actual radio station has actually picked up an actual living composer who is actually pretty good.

(That was virtually too many actuals, wasn't it?)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Quite good, actually tonal sounding and immediately should be accessible judging by this piece.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, she's very good, and Lithuania is a very interesting country for music these days. Another young lituanian woman composer is Justè Janulytè, very nice music too.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nevum said:


> For the first time I listened to her today in the classical radio station, Chicago. Wow....just wow. The whole piece is not on you tube, but this is a small part:
> 
> http://www.mxl.lt/en/classical/cont... music from Lithuania - Mountains in the Mist


It is just a snippet, but it sounded very 'film-music / filmic' while I'd have to say several cuts up from what I usually expect from that quarter.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Yes, she's very good, and Lithuania is a very interesting country for music these days. Another young lituanian woman composer is Justè Janulytè, very nice music too.


Ah, thank you - 'new' name to look out for !


----------

